# button on display doesn't work



## RuSt (Jan 31, 2005)

The button on my 21" apple studio display (M4868) with the rainbow around it suddenly doesn't work anymore. Is there a possibility to acces the menu and software that normally pops up when you press that button with my computer? Note: it is not the displays menu from the system preferences, but a menu with which you can change colors in the corners, the position, scaling, skewing etc.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

What system are you running?


----------



## RuSt (Jan 31, 2005)

Mac OS 10.3.7


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I just checked on a co-worker's computer. She's running the same system. Once pushed, her monitor Rainbow button simply opens System Preferences file.

Apple/System Preferences/Displays

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, or how familiar you are with OSX. Some items you might be looking for, if not found under Displays, could be under Appearance or Desktop & Screen Saver.

If none of these fit with what you want, then I'd say new features (and old ones that disappeared) simply are a function of OSX.


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

Try reinstalling the Display software that came with it. The update to 10.3.7 may have done somehting to it. (I have seen this question on Apples Forums as well-no answers yet) Or, look over apple's support site for updates/drivers to the 21" Studio Display (I did briefly, but came up with nothing, u might find something if you look long enough though)

-j


----------



## RuSt (Jan 31, 2005)

MSY-Houston said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, or how familiar you are with OSX.


Houston > thanks for helping! I'm looking for the menu that used to pop up when I pressed the button working with OS9 > a menu that seems to be run on the display itself, where you can demagnitize, skew, scale, rotate etc. the screen... It surely is something different from the "displays" menu, that has nearly no options at all.
And.. I'm not too familiar with osX yet 

@jschin_2: I'll try that, thanks!


----------

